# Alexandra Towing "Indomitable" drawings



## AndyJohannessen

Hi people,
I have been making working tug models for some years now but now it's time to make one for meeeeeeeeee.
I was always a big fan of Indomitable of Alexandra Towing ,built 1979.I know she is now Eurosund but those guys only have G/As.Unfortunately Richards ship builders are gone now along with Alex themselves.Can any of you resourseful people out ther unite me with a set of hull lines? I would of course meet any costs incurred.
Heres hopin'

Andy.(Thumb)


----------



## STRAWBERRY

Andy, Is that the Tug that was based down the Falklands? I was there in 1986 and again in 1988. Andy "Strawberry" Straw


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Thats the one Andy, she also refuelled Richard Branson's Atlantic Challenger.

Kind regards

Andy J.
thought I'd better add a picture for ID.


----------



## vectiscol

As far as I know, Indomitable is still owned by Adsteam, of which the old Alexandra Towing is now a part. You could try Adsteam for drawings.

Eurosund was a sister tug that was built by Dunston's at Hessle. I know a couple of people at Svendborg Bugser, and I have asked them to have another look in their files for you.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Thankyou very much vectiscol, the lines for her sister would be very useful as they would be the same.
you're help is most appreciated.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

(==D) Hi People

Happy to report that the full drawings for Indomitable reside in The National Maritime Museum. Mr Choong their very kind research guy down there has found them for me so copies will be in the post very shortly.

Thanks to evreyone who has given help on this subject.

Kindest wishes to all

Andy Johannessen.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Hi Guys,
Indomitable has made it to the Boatyard, (my garden shed) at last.Here's a couple of pics of the frames on my board ready for skinning.Will keep you posted with more pics as work progresses.
Thanks once again to those who gave help with drawings.


----------



## Rob R

Hi Andy just thought you might like to know my farther was captain of Indomtable for many years and retired from her about 13 years ago. whilst Indom as she was known was still based in the falklands.my brother was also 1st mate.Indom is now owned by svitzer and is currently working as station salvage tug in the west African port of Durben after leaving the falklands about a year ago. if you need any information dont hesitate to ask.. Rob...


----------



## BillH

vectiscol said:


> As far as I know, Indomitable is still owned by Adsteam, of which the old Alexandra Towing is now a part. You could try Adsteam for drawings.
> 
> Eurosund was a sister tug that was built by Dunston's at Hessle. I know a couple of people at Svendborg Bugser, and I have asked them to have another look in their files for you.


Adsteam's towing operations except Liverpool were taken over by Svitzer 2007. Indomitable I believe is now based in S. Africa.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Hey Bill,
thankyou very much for the reply,I have just completed the hull,so will start to engine her very soon,I will post a couple of pictures soon ,if you would like ,to show progress.
I was a big fan of Indomitable and during the late 70's/early 80's I was in and out of Alex's office in Castle street Liverpool nearly every week begging drawings/info.They were always very kind and thanks to them I have built up quite a collection of memorobillia.
Any info etc you can pass on, Bill will be most appreciated.
Will post pics in next couple of days.

In the mean time thanks once again,

Andy.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Hi Rob and Bill,
this is amazing,a modeller's dream having you guy's offering you're kind help.This model should be a winner.I live in Brighton-Le -Sands, near Crosby in Liverpool.If you are local to me you would be very welcome to come and have a sail of this model when she is finished.
I wonder if either of you have any photos of "Dommy" looking forward from the towing deck? Especially of the coaming just abaft the Towing winch?I have one of my own but unforunately it doesn't show this too good and the drawings give little or no info.
If you would prefer to communicate by e-mail please do.
Once again Bill and Rob, thankyou for the kind offers of you're services and I will be asking for you're comments suggestions as work progresses so that I can get everything right.
I have posted a couple of pics but better ones will be along shortly when my good camera is returned.

Cheers
Andy.


----------



## vectiscol

I have forwarded one of your pictures to Svendborg as a progress report.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Thankyou Vectiscol, will be more soon, I got the hardware today.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

#just a couple of pics to show I am still working on "Dommy",unfortunately real life work gets in the way! I have installed engines and running gear and gave the hull a trial at the local pond last week.I am very pleased she handles very well for a small model,as well as being very stable.
In these pictures I am fitting decks while trying to work out some access hatches for battery installation and servicing.
I will post again soon,so take care all and as I do always keep a tidy workbench! (See pics).

Andy.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

The after deck is now nearly complete except for the towing hook,which is in progress.I always work one deck at a time..........Until the next deck..........

Best wishes

Andy.


----------



## vectiscol

Looking good.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

*She's finished at last!*

Hello guys,
As you can see from the attatched pics Indomitable is finished.I just have to wait for the decals to put her name on.She sails and tows very well even for a model at this size(1:50).
thankyou once again to all who helped with scourcing info especially "Vectiscol".
I will get some pics of her working very soon and post 'em.

Thanks once again everyone.


----------



## jerome morris

Very nise job there Andy. Any pictures of her on the water?


----------



## vectiscol

Well done, Andy - a fine job, and done very quickly, too. I've forwarded the message and pictures.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

*The on water pics.*



jerome morris said:


> Very nise job there Andy. Any pictures of her on the water?


There you go, Jerome.Freshly taken today!
Hope you like 'em and thanks for you're kind comments.

Andy.


----------



## vectiscol

Andy - I saw a picture today of ex-Indomitable in dock at Simonstown, South Africa. She has been sold by Svitzer Africa to GPS and re-named Hibernia, reportedly heading to Point Noire, Congo.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Thanks for the info Vectiscol,I like to know what happens to the old girl.

Once again thanx.


----------



## airman1989

Hi to everyone,and to the builder of the beautiful M/T Indomitable replica.I was in the Falklands in 1986 and visited the Indomitable nearly every day and was always made welcome.Rob R said his father was once the captain of the Indomitable.The only two crew members names that stick in my mind are Danny who was the skipper and Wilf who was the engineer.I have some photgraphs somewhere,I will dig them out and post them,Regards Peter Jones


----------

